# 2021 Full timers?



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Who are the full timers here? What's your weekly and daily goal? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Unemployment since next week, f*** it


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

$300 weekly


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> $300 weekly


Same here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm in the $800 a month range,

$200 a week...


Part time occasionally i'll grab a taxi for a day. Depends on the day, how much i care, and what my day job schedule is and what days of the week i have off.

If uber paid what it used to i'd be working fewer hours on more days of the week but that's not the case at all. I don't really want to put in the 40 hours a week to make $100-200 profit doing uber,


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

$210 today between 0415 and 1335. Lyft had a $40 for 10 rides, so I did one Uber to get me into the, um...shall I say "extremely price sensitive Lyft Pax Zone" Then I gritted my teeth and worked through the ten rides, taking right at 4 hours to get the bonus.

To answer OPs Q, I'm seeing $18 - $22 / hour gross...nearly all Uber. I work most mornings 0400 - late AM, sometimes early PM. It's much better than I thought it would be when I restarted last September.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm in the $800 a month range,
> 
> $200 a week...
> 
> ...


Same here. Have a day job. $200 per week I think is a sweet spot for most, side hustle as side income. I haven't renewed my Uber / Lyft certification due to Covid risk. Been mainly GH (DD to fill in to hit daily goal). Amazon Flex is on pause, as I find it hard to find addresses at night. Plus, I can manage icy, snowy driveways and sidewalks 5-6 x per night for food deliveries, not 35x per night for Flex. That's how I feel at least.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Full time. This is what I do, so...








Goal is always at least 1k. This in 45 hrs. I'm not mad about it lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, first $300 lands tonight for me. Still offline.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Full time. This is what I do, so...
> View attachment 542937
> 
> 
> Goal is always at least 1k. This in 45 hrs. I'm not mad about it lol


This is amazing.. $1 pay per mile driven?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm a heavy part timer, anywhere from 15 to 50 hours a week, just depends on if the fish are biting. This week, not much going on aside from nye, did 24 hours for $698.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Weekly goal is $7-800. I usually takes me 25-30 hours to do it.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Uber only.

I don’t really have a ‘goal that’ I need to make every week, I just choose the best possible trips that benefit me, but utilize the maximum efficiency to my vehicle minimizing wear and tear. If I have a slow night where the trips aren’t all that lucrative, I’m fine with that, I’m not going to wear my vehicle out driving around for .’$5 dollar’ deliveries.

This week I was online a total of 30-ish hours, I only work nights, because that’s where the most significant money is in my market and sales are considerably higher with customers ordering more expensive items.

Oh, and the weather really works to my afvantage with snow, being nobody wants to leave their house, when I can maximize my profits with less drivers and no one is on the road.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Full time. This is what I do, so...
> View attachment 542937
> 
> 
> Goal is always at least 1k. This in 45 hrs. I'm not mad about it lol


$1k a week between all gig apps is always the goal. May scale back a bit now that my savings is healthy.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Part time Goal 200-250 covers food and my extra such as golf and walking around money. Last year only took 10-12 hours per week.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I would say I finished the year off with a bang. Generated 2k in revenue this week.

My typical goal is 1k plus every week. This is in addition too my other streams of income. I really shoot for 1500 gross every week. Will see what 2021 brings


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Not sure what I'm doing, I just let the app guide me when I'm bored or afraid to take a look of the daytrading DD stock and options.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I am a fulltime multi-apper. Due to the pandemic 54% of my income in 2020 came from DD. I don't like having so much of my income coming from one source (a deactivation could be devastating, but we all did what we needed to do in 2020).

Here is my 2020 breakdown:

Doordash - $22,263.18
Uber - $12,236.35
Lyft - $2,803.15
Field Nation - $2,059.53
Roadie - $569.43
Instacart - $340.54
Swagbucks - $225.00
Prolific - $117.82
Field Agent - $118.90
Google - $103.25
Grubhub - $57.57
Amazon - $52.15
Shipt - $25.08
Usercrowd - $10.00
Prizerebel - $10.00
Ebay - $7.98
Postmates - $7.44
Easyshift - $7.00

Total revenue: $41,014.37
Total miles driven: 42,185
Approximate number of hours worked: 1,600
IRS AGI after deducting standard mileage deduction: $16,758

That may not seem like a lot, but real profit in this business is not determined by the way the IRS allows us to report our profit. 

What my IRS AGI would be if I deducted actual car costs: $32.704.92 

The difference between my real profit (actual car costs) and my IRS reported profit is $15,946. That is tax free profit. In other words it is post tax profit, and the other $16,758 is pretax profit. 

In a W2 job one would have to earn about $21,261 in pretax income in order for it to result in $15,946 post tax. So my $16,758 in pretax income plus my equivalent $21,261 pretax income (from the $15,946 post tax profit) is the equivalent of a $38K W2 job, after taxes and car costs. 

My wife is a school teacher and it costs us nothing extra to be on her health insurance coverage. 

I'm gonna try to work at least 40 hours a week this year (was working about 30 per week in 2020) and see how close to $50K I can come.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I am a fulltime multi-apper. Due to the pandemic 54% of my income in 2020 came from DD. I don't like having so much of my income coming from one source (a deactivation could be devastating, but we all did what we needed to do in 2020).
> 
> Here is my 2020 breakdown:
> 
> ...


I love the detailed analysis and the various sources of income including field IT work like Field Nation and Field Agent (?). I should reload that app.

I just use Hurdlr app to determine my straight mileage deduction, so I can figure out my quarterly estimated taxes.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Prius13 said:


> Who are the full timers here? What's your weekly and daily goal? If you don't mind sharing.


I work 36 hours per week and my goal is $700, I usually get it. I'm with GH. I used to Uber X for a long time, then Uber Eats, now GH. GH is better. But, UE is busier.


----------



## SodaBoy (Apr 25, 2019)

I have both DD and UE on and daily goal is $300 7days a week. Sometimes I get it in 7 hours, most of times in 10 hours. Ofcourse, 2-4 days in a month I will only hit $150-200.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SodaBoy said:


> I have both DD and UE on and daily goal is $300 7days a week. Sometimes I get it in 7 hours, most of times in 10 hours. Ofcourse, 2-4 days in a month I will only hit $150-200.


Do you mean $300 per day?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Work?
Biden is president now, free everything for everybody.
🙃


----------



## SodaBoy (Apr 25, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Do you mean $300 per day?


yes, $300 per day.there are days also that I make $400


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

$500/day usually takes me 6 hours, sometimes 7. Sometimes it's slow though and I have to settle for $300-$400

I'm obviously bullshitting like some of the others here. Looked fun so figured I'd play along


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't think it will ever happen again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I accidently put in 40 hours this week in the cab.

That counts right?

$1095 in gross revenue on $400 in expenses,



two 24 hour rentals and one 12 hour rental this week.



$306 in taxi rentals, the rest in gas/tolls.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Work?
> Biden is president now, free everything for everybody.
> &#128579;


Hyperinflation may be around the corner....


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

$300 a week, but then I only work 2 or 3 nights. . ..


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Hyperinflation may be around the corner....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The upside to hyperinflation is that any debt you have is immediately wiped out.

I mean imagine what would happen to your credit card balance if you could pay it off tomarrow with a $50,000 coin you got for change from your $500,000 bill you paid for 711 coffee and donut with.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The upside to hyperinflation is that any debt you have is immediately wiped out.
> 
> I mean imagine what would happen to your credit card balance if you could pay it off tomarrow with a $50,000 coin you got for change from your $500,000 bill you paid for 711 coffee and donut with.


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

SodaBoy said:


> I have both DD and UE on and daily goal is $300 7days a week. Sometimes I get it in 7 hours, most of times in 10 hours. Ofcourse, 2-4 days in a month I will only hit $150-200.


I think it's totally doable in San Francisco to generate those numbers. There's another member on here who uses a bike for delivery and he's making $300+ a day in S.F.. And in your market, you probably receive pings by the minute or less, where in other markets, it might be a ping like every 15 minutes.

Really, it's so diverse depending on your demographic, where it's not the same for everyone given what the base fare is and what hours somebody is working.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Hyperinflation may be around the corner....


No prob, raise minimum wage!  :laugh:


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The upside to hyperinflation is that any debt you have is immediately wiped out.
> 
> I mean imagine what would happen to your credit card balance if you could pay it off tomarrow with a $50,000 coin you got for change from your $500,000 bill you paid for 711 coffee and donut with.


There is no upside to hyperinflation. Your credit card companies have the right (read the fine print) to raise your rates depending on current economic circumstances. So if they start charging you 30-40% per month, see how fast you get out of debt.
Take a look around at all the countries that have had to deal with hyperinflation and tell us how it is working out for them.


----------

